# Rank Beginner - derailment



## SailorSam (Nov 21, 2012)

Just bought a Bachmann large scale train. Very cool. First train since childhood. But the tender car keeps derailing on each corner. I tried adding other cars for weight (beginner) but it didn't help. The locomotive runs fine by itself.

I'm sure it's an easy problem for you all. What should I do??

Thx.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What diameter curves are you using? What is the engine? Is is a Bachmann "Big Hauler" or a Bachmann Spectrum"? In order for us to help you you need to provide more information. Spectrum engines for the most part do not like 4' diameter curves. 8' diameter is considered the minimum for those. Push the engine through the curve and see if the tender is touching the engine (cab). This will force the tender off the track. Then your only solution will be to go to larger diameter curves.

Chuck


----------



## SailorSam (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a Bachmann Big Hauler and it came as a set with 32' of track. I don't know the diameter of the curve. (feeling dumb right now) I build a large oval with one straight track between the curves. A la Indianapolis Speedway.

Let me know what else I should post. Thx. 

BTW, it's the rear trucks that are derailing. In fact, one set of wheels? came off and I had to reattach to the forks.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a ruler or a tape measure and measure the distance from one side of your oval to the other (center of track to center on the other side). Assuming there are no straights in the curve, that will be your diameter. Chuck


----------



## SailorSam (Nov 21, 2012)

It's approx 56" measuring from the inside tie of the start of the curve to the inside tie of the last curve piece. BUT, I have a straight track in the middle of the curve, so it's not a continuous set of curve track pieces.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Take the straight out and re-measure it. My guess is that it is 4'.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Measure across, subtract the straight = diameter 

Track is measured from the center line. 

Welcome Aboard 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, it sounds like a 4-foot diameter curve..(48" curve diameter plus one straight section) 
the Bachmann Big Hauler locomotive is designed to handle that curve, but its still *really* tight.. 
it can do it, but its not happy about it. 
the sharpness of the curve means everything else has to be extra-perfect to run.. 
(wider curves are more forgiving) 

For now (until you can get wider curves!  there must be a problem with the tender truck.. 
any chance you can post some photos? that would help a lot to figure out what is going on.. 
if you dont have anywhere to upload photos (like a flickr or photobucket account) you can email me a few, 
and I could post them here for you: 

sscotsman at yahoo dot com 

if you can do photos, take a photo of the bottom of the loco and tender (the "coal car") 
lay them on their side to take a photo of the bottom, with the engine and tender attached. 
and perhaps a photo of the derailed wheel on the track..side-view, taken from 2 or 3 feet away. 
that should get us started! 

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam... As it's the Big Hauler 10 wheeler tender..... You might check to see that both wheel sets (axles) are actually in the holes in the truck sides properly. Sometimes during shipping, the axles can get knocked loose. That would cause derailing... Also check to see that the truck itself is not broken at the cross member. Bachmann trucks are very good but they can crack right where the screw is that holds them on to the tender bottom..

Just some thoughts from experiences...


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome 
It could be that the derailing truck has a wheel that is out of gauge either too tight or too wide and when it hits the curve it goes wonky. Check it against some of the other wheels. Too wide you can tap them back together, too close pull them apart. 
The whole truck may be too tight and not turning well. Tight curves like from a starter set are less forgiven then wider curves. Is your track level? if not that could be a problem as well. 
Good luck.


----------



## SailorSam (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm checking all the suggestions.

But here's what's happening now. Yesterday was the first time I set up the track and the tender derailed nearly every time on all four corners. 

Now after running awhile, it only derails once every 20 laps or so. Is that the result of breaking in?

It still does a sideways rock when it hits the last third of the curve, but it derails a lot less often.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like one of the tender trucks is tight (or has a crack, or the wheels aren't the right width apart, as already suggested!) 

If the truck can't turn smoothly on the curve, it will tend to cause a wheel to ride up and derail. There isn't a piece of white foam packing material stuck in there, I hope?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As always, you should check the foundation of your layout first. 

If the track is not level or there are some other problems, all cars will eventually derail. 

get a short bullet level and put it crossways on the track and work around your speedway. Curves put extra "pressure" on things, but get everything level first. 

It's a common situation with many begnners (and apparently experienced people too ha ha!) to blame one car. 

I had bad track and "only" the last car of the train would derail... turns out that it was not that car, just bad trackwork. I've seen this over and over... remember, track is the foundation just like a house. Build a good house on a bad foundation you will still have problems. 

Do the simple check first. 

Throw a little weight in the tender, but AFTER you have made your track level in both directions. 

Regards, Greg


----------

